# importing animals you havent seen



## python_guy44 (Oct 20, 2003)

hey all,
I was wondering i have just got a very good deal for some ackie hatchlings. But the thing is he is in South australia. Is it safe to presume an animal is in good health etc. by looking at a photograph of it as i cant meet them in person until i get em at the airport?

I was also wondering if its possible to get the animals delivierd to my house (with an obvious up in the price).


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 20, 2003)

Do you think you could see internal parasites or even mites etc for that matter in a photo? I think not...

As for delivery to your door you will have to organise freight proceedures with the seller...


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 20, 2003)

so if i were to get them imported to me and wen i got em get them vet checked and if they were in bad condition i could send back with a refund?


----------



## Nicole (Oct 20, 2003)

I have had a very good experience receiving exactly what I wanted at the agreed price.
Clarice arrived from Cairns in perfectly healthy from an interstate seller who is a man of his word, has a great reputation, and is one of those all-round good guys.

Of course, not all sellers are like this.

I would say either inspect your propspective purchases, or buy from someone you have built some sort of relationship with... otherwise, it really is buyer beware...


----------



## jake0476 (Oct 20, 2003)

i personally havent got anything from interstate but if i was too i would expect some guarantee of what i was paying for so if i wasnt happy with the condition and looks of what i was purchasing i could sent it back with a full refund, me personally would prefer to buy something that i can actually see before handing the money over as not everyone will be fair in a deal.... especially one interstate as it will be alot harder to try to work something out.... but thats not what it is like with everyone as there is honest people out there too that are true to there word


----------



## Slateman (Oct 20, 2003)

I would be more curefull with adult animals.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2003)

I purchase a 2 1/2 year old Coastal from interstate which went off without a hitch apart from not being too happy with the way it was packed. It turned out to be a fine animal though


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 20, 2003)

Is the guy/girl a well known breeder, if not then do you know anyone else that has bought from them?
You may want to ask him to get them vet checked his end and supply a cert from his vet, will cost you more though! (That's if he's willing to do it!)

Is their anyone you know in SA near the breeder that could check them out for you?

Just a few things to moul over.

Good luck!


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2003)

It's a chance you take, i wouldn't be worried about internal parasites in hatchlings, if they have a good name then theres no problem. If not talk to them on the phone ask lots of questions you can tell pretty quickly if they are the real deal or not.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 21, 2003)

i think it depends who the breeder is


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2003)

It is always a gamble. I have bought many snakes inter-state and so far I have not had any problems.I have bought a few snakes off members of this community which I reckon is the best way to go. At least you get an idea of what sort of person you are dealing with or if you should steer clear of them.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 21, 2003)

it turns out he is the guy opening the new reptile place in south australia (reptile city) so i spose that makes him a well known breeder.... I dont know anybody down there unless there is someopne from aps...... I am getting a whole group photo so i get to choose which ones i want. Ill attach a pic that he gave me to look at for now.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 21, 2003)

Stunning looking animals Jermy!
What are you paying for them?


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 21, 2003)

I recomend jason,i have some of his ackies & he is a good bloke to deal with.They arrived in terrific condition & very well packaged.I would pick them up from the airport as it may be a hot day & the courier driver may have a number of stops on his way to your place & they will be in a hot car all that time.


----------



## frodo (Oct 21, 2003)

I imported my coastal from URS in SA and had no problems but i spose its a bit different importing an animal not from a recognized breeder.
cheers frodo


----------



## Magpie (Oct 21, 2003)

You pays your money and you takes your chances....


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 21, 2003)

Im not sure i should be saying how much im paying in a public forum. But i can say its a bloody good deal.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 21, 2003)

So pm me then lol


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2003)

You can't say in public????
How many ounces are they costing you?


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 21, 2003)

Jason Lapins is a good breeder


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 22, 2003)

Im in SA and will try and have a look. I currently have a spare enclosure to fill so I don't mind looking at shops/breeders. Any directions to this place?
Also URS (http://reptile.senet.com.au/price.html) has ackies on special at the moment. They seem to have a good name.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 22, 2003)

that would be awesome fuscus, ill get his details aye. This is what aps is all about.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll take the camera and post some images. Try and send me the info for the weekend as I have very little time during the week.
Are these the animals being advertised on the herp trader ( http://herptrader.com.au/ ) that said discount for pairs?


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah thats the guy, but those ackie are gone and he had a clutch come in a week ago which are the ones seen in the pics above in my last post. There is no rush as i am getting them in about a month or even shorter. Ill get his details and pm them to you fuscus.

ps: what do you gus think of the clutch?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 22, 2003)

That's mighty neighbourly of ya Fuscus, gives me a warm heart to belong to this community


----------



## kerry (Oct 23, 2003)

I've never had a problem importing from URS in SA - great animals &amp; after sale advice


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

You mean URS is advertising on the Herp Trader ???????????????


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Fuscus, do you know the guy selling that pair of Water Pythons in S.A. Metro??? MIght get ya to go and have a fondle for me


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

just throwing in my import experiences here.......
5 seperate occasions ive imported and 3 of the times, i saw pics of the animal/s being sold, also, i only ever picked up from the airport, never used or will i use a courier!
i've always rung and spoken to the seller before any transaction took place.
with the commercial breeders i felt at ease: i've handed money over to both urs and snakesnt. animals were in great condition, packed well for freight, fed well for me, etc etc ...
ive handed my money over to 3 other not so well known sellers, at a risk.
all 5 times i was happy with what i bought and condition they arived in, although the freighting companies can sometimes give ya the ****s.
also there's been a handful of times where i spoken to sellers interstate and chosen not to buy their animal/s, either because they werent prepared to freight, didnt have the knowledge of pack and frieght or they seemed a bit sketchy
guess you gotta go with your gut feeling ay, and if it dont feel right, hang up and forget about it, and dont give em your money, even if ya really really really really want what they've got!


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 24, 2003)

Muddz,
Sounds like sensible advice.

Good to hear such good things about some of the big players like URS and SnakesNT,in my experience it's not always been the case that bigger is better, but sounds like they are Good Guys!

Neil


----------



## dan_lizard (Oct 24, 2003)

I've imported from Jason Lapins before, and I found him to be one of the nicest most helpful people around. The animals were wonderful, and had absolutely no problems whatsoever. 8)


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't mind inspecting reptiles for anyone as it will give me a chance to meet more herpists. Just PM me. But remember that some herpists don't like strangers viewing their collections for security reasons.


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2003)

I have received animals which i have not seen apart from a photo before,I have had no problems at all.Always beware but i have found generally most ppl are pretty genuine in this game i know myself, i haven't breed yet (fingers crossed my maccies will lay shortly)but i would not dream of mucking someone around i mean you need to build up a good rep.anyway enough waggin on


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmm...I would import from a well known breeder like URS or Pails for Scails, but not one that placed an ad somewhere. Unless I could see the animal I would not purchase it, because remember: The animal may not be the animal in the photograph.


----------



## python_guy44 (Nov 6, 2003)

thats a good point gg. but a guy who is opening a big reptile business in competition with places such as URS,gully rep centa etc. which are fairly up there in the reptile "industry", isnt going to go and ruin a building reputation as a reptile/reptile goods supplier (not that he doesnt have a reputation as a good breeder allready). Its just comman sence to treat all your customers with dignity and most importantly the truth...

ps: gg i remember a while back when you were known as "belle~bellinda" you said you'd have ackies by november, did you ever get them?


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

Me? Nope...Someone had contacted him about them before I did and hadnt replied for a few weeks. And he replied just when I had saved up all my pocket money...


----------



## python_guy44 (Nov 6, 2003)

lol thats harsh but sh*t happens aye. I was sposed to be getting my ackies this weekend but the licence forms (import) didnt go through so have to wait another whole WEEK!!!!!!

ps:the ones in my display pic r the exact pair im getting

cheerio, jeremy


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

Very nice ackies! And I was lookin forward to have a monitor aswell. I was gonna get one from URS with their special on, but I enjoy snakes so much more 

P.S Tell me when you have your ackies..I want to see some pics!


----------



## python_guy44 (Nov 6, 2003)

will do, i was also going to get that deal but i found these ackies which are even better deal so i leaped at the chance at getting this lil guys.


----------

